
Moving to Berlin - hauschi
http://blog.errright.com/2014/06/15/moving-to-berlin/
======
flowerpot
Nice article, as a born berliner I can confirm all of this. Actually I can
add, that by law you have to register yourself at a Buergeramt within 7 days.
It's funny how in our german minds bureaucrats could care less about you
standing in line and yourself feeling like just another number. (considering
what I have gone through in other countries I have to agree with you) Thanks
for sharing! :)

------
yellowapple
> If you want to have a good time, lots of interesting pubs, cool clubs, great
> restaurants, frequent and varied meet ups, and a constant stream of level 7
> hipsters with some questionably placed facial tatoos walking by, then you
> should try these neighbourhoods.

Any recommendations for neighborhoods that _don 't_ have "level 7 hipsters"?
;)

~~~
flowerpot
Kreuzberg has nice spots where not only level 7 hipsters are hanging out.
Friedrishain is way worse (if you consider that worse, some enjoy hipster
presence). Personally I don't mind hipsters, they are usually nice people.

~~~
rdl
I liked Neukoelln but was only there for a couple weeks.

------
jatill
Very helpful, thanks!

For free-time / nightlife / neighbourhoods, I find the Vice guide actually
quite helpful:

[http://www.vice.com/read/the-vice-guide-to-
berlin-2014-124](http://www.vice.com/read/the-vice-guide-to-berlin-2014-124)

------
walruscop
Nice article! Have fun in Berlin, it's a great city.

